# what swing speed for this shaft Aldila RIP Phenom Red Eye 70g 3.2



## markgs (Oct 26, 2013)

what swing speed is required i a driver for this shaft[TABLE="width: 1180, align: center"]
[TR]
[TD]Aldila RIP Phenom Red Eye 70g 3.2
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 27, 2013)

markgs said:



			what swing speed is required i a driver for this shaft[TABLE="width: 1180, align: center"]
[TR]
[TD]Aldila RIP Phenom Red Eye 70g 3.2
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

It isn't just about SS.


----------



## tsped83 (Oct 27, 2013)

You need a pro, not a golf forum. The questions you ask don't have a one word answer you're looking for.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree it is not all about swing speed, but you can take a look at this anyway:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=aldila+fitting+guide


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 27, 2013)

Agree with all the above!

some questions might at least focus things..

How far do you hit the 913 currently?
What shaft is currently in the 913?
Were you fitted for the current shaft?
Why are you considering changing the current shaft?
What are you trying to achieve with the new shaft?
What sort of price range are you considering?

And as the 913 is an adjustable driver - so shafts with the appropriate adapter can be simply swapped, in and out - why haven't you simply test-driven a load of shafts already?


----------

